# Interessantes Problem. Firefox lädt nur bei Mausbewegung



## ruf!o (4. November 2010)

*Interessantes Problem. Firefox lädt nur bei Mausbewegung*

Ja, der Threadtitel hört sich komisch an, aber beschreibt schon ziemlich genau mein Problem.

Sitze gerade an meinem Laptop und jedesmal wenn ich auf einen Link bzw. Thread klicke kommt zwar unten links der ladefortschrittsbalken. Dieser bewegt sich jedoch nur voran wenn ich den Mauszeiger bewege. 
Tue ich dies nicht, ist es so als hätte ich im Browser eine Pause Taste und hätte diese gedrückt. Problem tritt nur im Firefox auf. Version ist 3.6.12 und OS ist Win XP SP3. 


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Interessantes Problem. Firefox lädt nur bei Mausbewegung*

Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört! oO

Klingt komisch... Hast du mal versucht den Browser neu zu installieren?


----------



## ruf!o (4. November 2010)

Gehört habe ich das auch noch nicht. Werd schon ganz kirre hier und drehe schon immer kreise mit dem Mauszeiger. Werd das mit der Neuinstallation nachher mal testen. Sitze gerade in der uni und hab nicht richtig Zeit dafür.

Update: 2 neustarts später funktioniert alles wieder ganz normal. Komische Sache.


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Interessantes Problem. Firefox lädt nur bei Mausbewegung*

Behalt die Sache mal im Auge, und melde dich falls es nochmals passiert.


----------



## Warromat (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Interessantes Problem. Firefox lädt nur bei Mausbewegung*

Ahoi!

Habe genau das gleiche Problem und das sogar auf dem Rechner und dem Notebook!

Beide laufen unter Windows 7 Prof. 64-Bit und Mozilla Firefox 3.6.12. Mit Google Chrome und IExplorer gibt es dieses Problem nicht.

Zusätzlich hängt der Firefox z.B. bei der Eingabe in dieses Textfeld alle paar Sekunden für einige Sekunden. Dabei wird entweder eine sehr hohe CPU-Last oder Datenträger-Last erzeugt, obwohl nichts passiert.

Ich vermute dass es es an bestimmten Addons oder Plugins des Firefox liegt, kann aber auch die Postville SSD von Intel auf der Windows läuft nicht voll und ganz ausschließen, da diese auch schon mal auffällig geworden ist. Notebook hat aber normale HDD....sehr merkwürdig!

Ich teste weiter und melde mich erneut!


----------



## iRaptor (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Interessantes Problem. Firefox lädt nur bei Mausbewegung*

Der Browser will euch zu Sport verdammen.


----------

